# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  3D Printed Radioactive Flashlights

## Brian_Krassenstein

A Greek maker and techno-geek creates 3D-printed objects--from cool three-in-one gadgets to jewelry--that use tritium, the radioactive isotope. Of course, the tritium is safely contained in a hermetically-sealed vial, so it’s completely safe. The company, InnovoDesign, embraces the 3D printing boom as “the Next Industrial Revolution” but there’s something really retro-cool about these objects, which are surprisingly affordable considering that tritium costs $30,000 for just one gram.  More details on this flashlight as well as the designer's other products can be found here: http://3dprint.com/39634/3d-print-ra...ive-flashlight


Below is a picture of the radioactive 3D printed flashlights:

----------


## curious aardvark

very cool - but a bit pricey given that the light is really only of use if you drop the thing in the dark :-) 

My 3d printed millenum falcon torch is better - lightwise, lol

Tritium is cool stuff, used to have a glow in the dark fishing float when I was a kid. Lasted a good 10 years.

----------


## 3dxyz

It looks cool if that stays light like that but just how bright do they shine and just how safe are they being radioactive? Not sure that I'd want something that's potentially radio active hanging next to my junk all day if you will.

But I guess thats the angle that will either make it a hit or miss.

----------


## jimc

yeah tritium has been used in many things for a long time. rifle scopes and sights are a big one. also some compasses use it for navigating at night.

----------


## curious aardvark

given the current obsession with health and safety - if it wasn't 100% safe, it would not be allowed to be sold.

----------


## brbubba

> It looks cool if that stays light like that but just how bright do they shine and just how safe are they being radioactive? Not sure that I'd want something that's potentially radio active hanging next to my junk all day if you will.But I guess thats the angle that will either make it a hit or miss.


Tritium is fairly safe, the radiation can't even pass through your skin. You'd have to swallow it to receive any exposure at all. The problem with tritium is that the light source isn't very bright at all. For something like watch hands or finding something in pitch dark it works great but it really isn't going to be a usable source of illumination.Price wise I assume you are really paying for the 3D printed enclosure here. You used to be able to buy tritium key chains from Europe for less than $10 a pop. I ordered a few many years back and they were neat, but not very useful.

----------


## owenrules

> Tritium is fairly safe, the radiation can't even pass through your skin. You'd have to swallow it to receive any exposure at all. The problem with tritium is that the light source isn't very bright at all. For something like watch hands or finding something in pitch dark it works great but it really isn't going to be a usable source of illumination.Price wise I assume you are really paying for the 3D printed enclosure here. You used to be able to buy tritium key chains from Europe for less than $10 a pop. I ordered a few many years back and they were neat, but not very useful.


I completely agree with you, Tritium has been tested many times for health, it is absolutely safe, and it looks amazing

----------

